

Ask HN: How can I succeed in a difficult university? - sploogla

I&#x27;m soon going to be a freshman at a difficult uni where I&#x27;ll be studying comp eng. I am still surprised that I managed to get in and am quite certain I am part of the bottom third of my class. What can I do to maximize my productivity? What short term and long term goals should I be trying to achieve?
======
hath995
I recommend checking out the book "Pragmatic Thinking & Learning". One of the
main points is that learning is a skill itself, and that you should practice
and learn about learning. You will want to look into study skills classes in
addition and I would also recommend practicing meditation. I would meditate
before doing difficult assignments and it reduced my fear of failure, my
general stress level, and negative thoughts (i.e this is too hard, I'm not
smart enough, etc) One aspect of meditation is that it is a method for
practicing focus. Focus is also a skill and can be improved. Learning these
facts my last year in college made a significant difference in my academic
performance.

